# ?

## mayorov

!
      .    .
*           2002-2003 ?  ,     -?*
  ,  ,      ,        -      .      ,      2004 ,  ,   2005-2008 .
 ,        ,    .     ,   10%    .
    ,          ,     ,    -  .   .

----------


## .

.

----------


## mayorov

,   ?      .

----------

,    ?

----------


## mayorov

. 



> *       .      ,   ?
> *
>        ()     .         .  ,     ,                     .           21:00.
> 
> ,      ,       "" .     ,              .
> 
>       ,         ,  , ,       ,      .             .     ,        .
> 
>          ,      ,   5 . .     50 . .  .       ,            .
> ...



   ,       .      .
 ,      " " - "  ",        ?

*P.S.*      1200 ,  ,              !

----------


## .

,     ,       2002-2003 ?

----------


## mayorov

> ..... ,        ,    .     ,   10%    ....


   !? 
       ? -



> ,         .
> 
> 
> 
> *   ,*         .   ,        ,         .
> 
> *            ,     .*  ,     ,       .      ,   ,        .          ,      (. 1 . 87  ).           .


    ,         (   ).
     ?

----------


## .

?    -?

----------


## mayorov

.       ,     1 ,       ,       1200 .   ,      ?     ,    - -  ,      2002 .
        ,     ,     .
             .  40       ,    -     2002-2003 .

----------


## mayorov

.    1232,    1200,   32   ,  32    .  1200 !    2004-2008  , 2008   .
    . :Frown:

----------

> . 
> 
> 
> 
>    ,       .      .
>  ,      " " - "  ",        ?
> 
> *P.S.*      1200 ,  ,              !


 ,  ,   :      ,      .
 ,    ,,   ,    .    ,     ,   (  ). ,,  5000, .

----------

> ,         (   ).
>      ?


    ,         -,  .

----------


## mayorov

,     ,      .

----------

> ,     ,      .


  ,     ?
  ,   ?
     2002-2003 ,     .

----------


## mayorov

,  ,      .
2004  - 1200
2005  - 1200
2006  - 1200
2007  - 1200 (32  )
2008  - 2576
    ,    1966

----------


## mayorov

,        2004-2008.       ,     ,          ,   .

----------

> ,  ,      .
> 2004  - 1200
> 2005  - 1200
> 2006  - 1200
> 2007  - 1200 (32  )
> 2008  - 2576
>     ,    1966


 ,     ,  2002-2003 ,       ,    -.   ?

----------


## mayorov

.   ,        2002-2003 ?     ,  ....




> ,    ,      .         ,      (. 1 . 87  ).       ,           ,       (. 8 . 1 . 23  ).         .  ,    .

----------

> .   ,        2002-2003 ?     ,  ....


,  ,       2002-2003 . 2008,?    -  , ,    ( - ).
,,-     :    ?

----------


## mayorov

,        .        .       ,   ,   .    ,      ,    1999 ,   .      ,  ..    ..      ,       5 .
     ,      .

----------


## .

*mayorov*,     ,       .

----------


## mayorov

> ,  ,       2002-2003 . 2008,??





> *mayorov*,     ,       .


  "   ",   .          !

----------

> *mayorov*,     ,       .


    ,     ?

----------

> "   ",   .          !


           ,   .- -  ,   ,   .

----------


## mayorov

. 
 ,        ,      .     ,    ,      ,     1000 (          :Smilie:  )       ,     - !!!

----------


## .

*mayorov*,

----------

> . 
>  ,        ,      .     ,    ,      ,     1000 (          )       ,     - !!!


       , ,    -       ,    .     ,   ( ).

----------


## mayorov

> ,     ?


**   !   ?       3 ,      ...... 
     , -   2007     1200 ,  ,    4   300 ,     ,     1200 .     ,     300  4  :Abuse:   :Smilie:

----------

> **   !   ?       3 ,      ...... 
>      , -   2007     1200 ,  ,    4   300 ,     ,     1200 .     ,     300  4


 :Wow: ,         1200 !
          2002-2003 .,..     2     ?
     -?

----------


## mayorov

.....
      2001            .     ,     .       20-25 ,       ,         2008 ,            .
    2001     ( ),     -          -  5,      .     ,     ,      .  ?      :Big Grin:

----------

